# Rob from REO in Hospital



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

Spare a thought for the Modmaster Rob from Reosmods... he went into hospital for a long awaited knee op today... as soon as he is out and recovered he will resume work on the batch of P67's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/16)

@Rob Fisher you kinda scared me there for a sec, your thread title wasn't too clear as to which Rob is in hospital 

anyhow, now that I have some blood pressure back again..... hope all goes well with Rob's op

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> @Rob Fisher you kinda scared me there for a sec, your thread title wasn't too clear as to which Rob is in hospital
> 
> anyhow, now that I have some blood pressure back again..... hope all goes well with Rob's op



Fixed the title... what a goose!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (25/10/16)

Strongs to Rob...all the best for the Op.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (25/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> @Rob Fisher you kinda scared me there for a sec, your thread title wasn't too clear as to which Rob is in hospital
> 
> anyhow, now that I have some blood pressure back again..... hope all goes well with Rob's op


So you got a chubby and your BP dropped 
Just kidding.


----------



## Daniel (25/10/16)

Been there done that , knee op is no jokes though strongs to the mod master ....

Eh WTF is a P67 ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Been there done that , knee op is no jokes though strongs to the mod master ....
> 
> Eh WTF is a P67 ?



A P67 is one of these...


----------



## Daniel (25/10/16)

Oh bliksem where do I sign up @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Oh bliksem where do I sign up @Rob Fisher



www.reosmods.com

But you will have to wait for Rob to recover from the op and finish the P67's and then be really fast on the draw because they sell out real quick!


----------



## zadiac (25/10/16)

Please send him our best wishes and hope he recovers soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (25/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Please send him our best wishes and hope he recovers soon!


+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/10/16)

+2 here. Strongs old man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (26/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> you kinda scared me there for a sec



Yea .....same experience.
Maybe just add "USA" in front of Rob. 

All the best for the op.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/10/16)

Not lekke i'm sure - wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------

